
Is upgrading to php 7 worth the pain? I need it for xDebug - mkirklions
Client is React Native
Server I&#x27;m using php 5.4, because thats what I&#x27;m using on my wordpress server.<p>I&#x27;m not exactly sure how an upgrade to php 7 will change my currently working mysql database, my worpress install, every application&#x27;s plugins, my older android and web apps.<p>I also dont want to mess around with a virtual machine, IMO more hassle than its worth, I use my personal website to reduce rewriting code.<p>Problem is, I&#x27;m using Netbeans for PHP and it seems every guide is based on xDebug, who I learned last time, DO NOT use older versions. Only pain and misery.<p>Half thinking of using  error_reporting(E_ALL) and skipping the whole debugging process, but I know thats bad form.<p>Solo project, but goal is a venmo style app. I have lots of old code from previous apps that copy paste well. It would be nice to save it,.
======
i0nutzb
Yes, it worth it. For two reasons:

1\. 5.4 is end of life

2\. 7.0 is a LOT faster. I cutted down the load time by half by only upgrading
to 7.0.

Now, issues you could have:

\- Old WP versions that are using `mysql_ _` (instead of `mysqli__ `);

\- Some plugins are using the old style constructor (a method with the same
name as the class name instead of __construct)

[http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.deprecated.php](http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.deprecated.php)

~~~
mkirklions
Thank you for the suggestion. Guess I know what I'm doing next week

